# Xsample Strings, wow!



## Mundano (Mar 29, 2017)

Hello,
i had to call attention to this libraries. Never heard of them before, and i am well impressed by the realism, the sound quality. I don't know how it would be to mockup with them because i haven't bought them, but i think i surely would do.

EDIT: i am not affiliated in any form with Xsample. Just my admiration... 

Commercial thread here,
http://vi-control.net/community/threads/xsample-latest-releases.60529/#post-4070768


----------



## erica-grace (Mar 29, 2017)

Not bad, but the Bohemian Violin

https://www.virharmonic.com/bohemian_violin

is light years ahead of anything I heard in the first video.


----------



## Mundano (Mar 29, 2017)

i don't own bohemian violin but from the videos i think very good, only it swims in huge reverb, so that it doesn't sound as realistic at what i've heard by Xsamples. Is a taste thing, i like to hear instruments as they were playing near me (not that they lack of room reflections), then i can add swimming pools of reverb if needed..


----------



## byzantium (Mar 29, 2017)

These products sound fantastic to me. It is a pity about the website, I can't follow it.


----------



## Mundano (Mar 29, 2017)

byzantium said:


> These products sound fantastic to me. It is a pity about the website, I can't follow it.


if you need help with translation i can help you..


----------



## erica-grace (Mar 29, 2017)

Mundano said:


> i don't own bohemian violin but from the videos i think very good, only it swims in huge reverb, so that it doesn't sound as realistic at what i've heard by Xsamples.



The bohemian violin is completely dry; the reverb you hear is optional and can be turned off in the gui.


----------



## robgb (Mar 29, 2017)

Not bad, either of them, but Sample Modeling....


----------



## byzantium (Mar 29, 2017)

Mundano said:


> if you need help with translation i can help you..



That is so very kind of you. I don't want to create a lot of work for you, though, but is there are simple way of explaining what the product dependencies are, i.e. what products you need to buy first before you can buy and use other products? (and what kind of prices they are?) If this is too much work, that is OK.


----------



## Mundano (Mar 29, 2017)

byzantium said:


> That is so very kind of you. I don't want to create a lot of work for you, though, but is there are simple way of explaining what the product dependencies are, i.e. what products you need to buy first before you can buy and use other products? (and what kind of prices they are?) If this is too much work, that is OK.



From:
http://www.xsample.de/shop.htm

*Xsample Kontakt Edition - boxed*
It means the product will play only if you have the full Kontakt version, the product will be delivered per post.
"All shipping products in a box with printed manual and USB Stick -_memory-_, plus 5 € shipping costs"
_Boxed_ means it will be delivered per post in a package

*Xsample Player Edition - download*
It means the product doesn't play in Kontakt, the product can be downloaded only. It comes with a _player_ (Win and Mac, VST, AU)
"ein Player für die Instrumente ist bereits integriert."
You can download a demo at the bottom of the page
http://www.xsample.de/xsample%20ail%20player%20edition.htm (http://www.xsample.de/xsample ail player edition.htm)

*Xsample Kontakt Edition - download*
It means the product will play only if you have the full Kontakt version, the product can be downloaded only.

For 419,33 € for the Xsample Acoustic Instruments Library Complete this library is the real deal!!!!

EDIT: i am not affiliated in any form with Xsample. Just my admiration...


----------



## ptram (Mar 30, 2017)

To have the full Xsample library you need:

- Library Complete (that is not complete…), one of its Parts (I-IV), or any single instruments.
- French Horn (includes the Extended version)
- Tuba (includes the Extended version)
- Pan Flute
- Extended Woodwinds
- Extended Strings
- Extended Brass

You can stick with the Library Complete, or upgrade to the Extended libraries you need. The Extended libraries have an easier way of handling and quick editing presets, some more samples, a better overall sound.

Paolo


----------



## ptram (Mar 30, 2017)

I'm an advocate of this library. If you need a clinical sound for contemporary/avantgarde music, with a lot of extended techniques, this is it. It works great also with classical music, keeping in mind this is a set of sounds you have to produce and mix, as if you were recording real instruments. Realism is outstanding, despite being more "ascetic" than some other libraries.

Paolo


----------



## byzantium (Mar 30, 2017)

Thanks very much @Mundano and @ptram. 

So do you have to buy the "XSample Acoustic Instruments Library Complete" first at €419, before you can buy and use the Extended libraries? (Website is so poorly structured - you have to click on the cart symbol to see the different boxed parts of the 'Complete'). 

Or for example if you wanted the Extended Solo Strings, do you first have to buy Part IV Solo Strings of the 'Complete' at €184 first, before you can use and buy the Extended Solo Strings at €??? - I cannot find this information and cannot find the price of Extended Solo Strings anywhere on the site...

Also, can you buy any of the single instruments listed on the 'cart' page on their own without first having bought some kind of 'base' library? 

The website also doesn't explain what is the functional difference between the Full Kontakt and the Kontakt Player version (which is significantly cheaper). 

(Also it would seem you are saying that the Library Complete doesn't include any French Horn or Tuba?)

The website is really discouraging people from buying these products! A full-page diagram could be added to the website with a box for each product and lines explaining any dependencies or overlaps between different products. (The VSL website suffers from this failure to provide clarity as well, but not as bad). 

Thanks again. You must really love these products to be helping to clarify them!


----------



## airflamesred (Mar 30, 2017)

As I understand it you buy for Kontakt (full) or the Xsample player, which I assume doesn't have the versatility of Kontakt.
You're right though, the site is not user friendly.


----------



## ptram (Mar 30, 2017)

Byzantium, you are right, there are other purchase options of the base Library. I edited my message. But I can still be confused myself! 

Paolo


----------



## Mundano (Mar 30, 2017)

byzantium said:


> The website also doesn't explain what is the functional difference between the Full Kontakt and the Kontakt Player version (which is significantly cheaper).



I have downloaded the demo. There is *NO Kontakt Player version!!!* What you mean is the "player edition", it means they are shipped as AU, VST plug-ins. See picture:









i couldn't find in the web site "Kontakt Player" anywhere... As you see in the video, there is NO Kontakt Player version:


----------



## byzantium (Mar 30, 2017)

Mundano said:


> I have downloaded the demo. There is *NO Kontakt Player version!!!* What you mean is the "player edition", it means they are shipped as AU, VST plug-ins. See picture:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the clarification @Mundano and @airflamesred about the player versions. I wonder what are the functional differences between the full Kontakt version and the XSample Player version.


----------



## byzantium (Mar 30, 2017)

ptram said:


> Byzantium, you are right, there are other purchase options of the base Library. I edited my message. But I can still be confused myself!
> 
> Paolo



Thanks @ptram. So the 'base library' necessary to run any of the 'extension' libraries, is the full 'complete' lib, or one of the relevant four parts of the complete lib (e.g. you need 'strings base' to run 'strings extended'?), but not the single instruments.


----------



## S4410 (Mar 30, 2017)

http://www.xsample.de/shop.htm
Here are the various libraries and their prices in english & german


----------



## byzantium (Mar 30, 2017)

Thanks, but I've already seen that, and I can't see where it explains my questions above, about dependencies / pre-requisites between products. And I cannot see the price of the extended products.


S4410 said:


> http://www.xsample.de/shop.htm
> Here are the various libraries and their prices in english & german


----------



## S4410 (Mar 30, 2017)

For example (Kontakt download version):Xsample Acoustic Instruments Library Complete(€419,33) upgrades to Xsample AIL Extended Edition Solo Strings for €83,19.If you also want Woodwinds Extended you pay another €83,19.
But you can also buy single instruments (prices at the bottom of the page)


----------



## byzantium (Mar 30, 2017)

Thanks S4410 - I see it now on that page - apologies, it's very hard to see it / work it out. 

So if you want the full Solo Strings (for Kontakt) it would cost €183 for Part IV of the base / complete / AIL) library (which gives you ensemble strings as well?), plus €83 for the Solo Strings Extended = €263 (possibly plus VAT?) 

Or you can buy the four string instruments individually which for base + extended versions would cost around €100 each, total €400.


----------



## Mundano (Mar 30, 2017)

byzantium said:


> Thanks S4410 - I see it now on that page - apologies, it's very hard to see it / work it out.
> 
> So if you want the full Solo Strings (for Kontakt) it would cost €183 for Part IV of the base / complete / AIL) library (which gives you ensemble strings as well?), plus €83 for the Solo Strings Extended = €263 (possibly plus VAT?)
> 
> Or you can buy the four string instruments individually which for base + extended versions would cost around €100 each, total €400.



i think the best solution would be to contact them directly to clear all of your questions:

Hans Josef WinklerMoltkestr. 832756 Detmold, Germany
Tel. ++49-5231 9440862 [email protected]

Xsample Support
[email protected]

or write again to the main thread, and be nice  maybe he posted for the first very time in V.I. forum commercial section and got scared from the early critics about his site...

edit: a simple call at this time is good, 3pm


----------



## S4410 (Mar 30, 2017)

I think VAT is already included in these prices.But of course,if unsure you can always email them


----------



## byzantium (Mar 30, 2017)

OK thanks guys.


----------



## fiestared (Mar 30, 2017)

S4410 said:


> I think VAT is already included in these prices.But of course,if unsure you can always email them


On the other thread about "xsample" the dev said he will make a sale in April, 35 % off the complete and the extended... Only two days to wait...


----------



## Mundano (Mar 30, 2017)

fiestared said:


> On the other thread about "xsample" the dev said he will make a sale in April, 35 % off the complete and the extended... Only two days to wait...


could you give us the link you are talking of? i can't find it... thx


----------



## S4410 (Mar 30, 2017)

http://vi-control.net/community/threads/xsample-solo-strings-extended-edition-available-now.51605/
It's the last post in the 1st page by Hans Josef (the creator of the library)


----------



## gregh (Mar 31, 2017)

fiestared said:


> On the other thread about "xsample" the dev said he will make a sale in April, 35 % off the complete and the extended... Only two days to wait...


i will be snapping up as much of these as I can afford - thanks for letting us know about the sale

also - I would very much like to know the practical difference between the player and kontakt versions in terms of playability / articulations and CPU and memory hit. Does anyone have experience to share on this?


----------



## fiestared (Mar 31, 2017)

Mundano said:


> could you give us the link you are talking of? i can't find it... thx


Sorry I didn't see your post and I had no alert about it ?


----------



## fiestared (Apr 1, 2017)

fiestared said:


> Sorry I didn't see your post and I had no alert about it ?


The "Spring sale" is here ! 35 % off the complete... I Didn't see when the sale will last and if there is an other way to pay that paypal ? 
http://www.h-j-winkler.de/shop.htm


----------



## wcreed51 (Apr 1, 2017)

Why would you want to pay any other way?


----------



## gregh (Apr 1, 2017)

I have not been able to download the files unfortunately - they interrupt after a minute or so. There are no direct links to setup a download manager. No doubt a temporary hiccup and Hans has got back to me. We will work something out. I really want this library


----------



## frontline (Apr 2, 2017)

For anyone considering these libraries, here is my experience: download links were provided immediately upon purchase and I experienced no issues with download or installation (Xsample Acoustic Instruments Library Complete and Extended Editions for Kontakt).


----------



## vicontrolu (Apr 2, 2017)

How do these stand against virharmonic?


----------



## airflamesred (Apr 2, 2017)

frontline said:


> For anyone considering these libraries, here is my experience: download links were provided immediately upon purchase and I experienced no issues with download or installation (Xsample Acoustic Instruments Library Complete and Extended Editions for Kontakt).


Same here.


----------



## frontline (Apr 2, 2017)

Here is a nice no-nonsense play-through demonstrating some of the Xsample Extended Edition Solo Strings articulations/presets:


----------



## gregh (Apr 2, 2017)

I want to say that Hans Josef was very good to deal with and my download problem has been fixed - we do not know what the issue was but the download was failing on a number of systems across a 24 hr period(different machines, different networks). An alternative was quickly provided and is downloading now. Excellent service.


----------



## fiestared (Apr 3, 2017)

Hi all,

So, for those who bought it, what is your first feeling about the library ? Thanks


----------



## airflamesred (Apr 3, 2017)

fiestared said:


> So, for those who bought it, what is your first feeling about the library ?


I bought the flute, not as many features as CH but I do prefer the tone. Built in vibrato and the dynamic range seems smaller, to me, than anything else I own. All feels very natural.
My only gripe is having to turn the legato on at every session.


----------



## novaburst (Apr 3, 2017)

Very impressive, not heard of them but certainly sounds good and convincing, wonder how many more are out there that have not got the spotlight but can give the heavyweights a run for the money.


----------



## novaburst (Apr 3, 2017)

I have just been snooping around on there website, man they have such a wide variety of orchestral instruments.

I was very surprised this developer needs to get in the mix of other small developers, 

Maybe give this V I CONTROL a call.

One thing i like about these products is you can use it in its own player that is fantastic.

They have even got sale on now. Will be following developer, 

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## wcreed51 (Apr 3, 2017)

The original products were released back in the GigaSampler days. I still have some of the disks!


----------



## EuropaWill (Apr 5, 2017)

How much is the Solo Strings including Extended now with the sale in USD? The 35% off doesn't seem lower than last week prices. Am i missing something here?


----------



## frontline (Apr 5, 2017)

Be sure to use the code 'SPRING2017' for discount. Solo Strings + Extended was 200.41 Euro when I checked.


----------



## EuropaWill (Apr 5, 2017)

When I do that , it comes to 221 Euro. That doesn't seem like 35% off, but only 25% off the Standard library and full price for the Extended version. Also, I'm guessing that includes VAT which shouldn't apply to US customers? I can't help but think he is losing a lot of business due to confusion about how much the discount is supposed to be. It says save over 35% with this bundle, then it shows -25% at the checkout button. So what gives? 

$184E + $83E = $276Eur with 35% discount should come to $173 Euro including VAT, and minus another 19% for US customers since VAT doesn't apply coming to $140 Euro. That's how my math calculates it at least. But I get nowhere near that on their website.


----------



## S4410 (Apr 5, 2017)

EuropaWill said:


> When I do that , it comes to 221 Euro. That doesn't seem like 35% off, but only 25% off the Standard library and full price for the Extended version. Also, I'm guessing that includes VAT which shouldn't apply to US customers? I can't help but think he is losing a lot of business due to confusion about how much the discount is supposed to be. It says save over 35% with this bundle, then it shows -25% at the checkout button. So what gives?
> 
> $184E + $83E = $276Eur with 35% discount should come to $173 Euro including VAT, and minus another 19% for US customers since VAT doesn't apply coming to $140 Euro. That's how my math calculates it at least. But I get nowhere near that on their website.


 I think that the discount for Xsample AI Library Part IV (Strings) and AIL Extended Edition Solo Strings is 25%. The 35% discount is for Acoustic Instruments Library Complete (this does not include extended versions). You can send an email to clear things out for prices and VAT


----------



## frontline (Apr 5, 2017)

Ok, I am US so I'll assume the VAT did not apply to the 200.41 Euro I indicated. From the http://www.xsample.de/shop.htm (site), it looks like the Solo Strings & Extended would have a 25% discount (35% discount applies to Xsample Acoustic Instruments Library Complete and a few select offerings).


----------



## fiestared (Apr 6, 2017)

Go the shop and make a simulation of what you want to buy, copy the code of the sale and apply, you'll immediately have the price to pay, this is simple as that... I think this site is very informative, clearly it's not made to sell but to inform, but after a while, one finds it's way. My only personal problem, I don't read "German", but there is an English translation. My feeling is : Hans Josef is more a musician/composer than a business man, his libraries are made by a musician for musicians, so kudos to him...


----------



## novaburst (Apr 6, 2017)

I think the only thing that a little bit of a put off is there does not seem to be a download, or have not seen 64bit version.

Or have i over looked


----------



## gregh (Apr 6, 2017)

novaburst said:


> I think the only thing that a little bit of a put off is there does not seem to be a download, or have not seen 64bit version.
> 
> Or have i over looked


you get sent a download link. It might not be 64bit but I would have thought that is not important for Kontakt or samples in general.


----------



## EuropaWill (Apr 6, 2017)

gregh said:


> you get sent a download link. It might not be 64bit but I would have thought that is not important for Kontakt or samples in general.


*Google told me:*

More bits means that data can be processed in larger chunks which also means more accurately.
More bits means our system can point to or address a larger number of locations in physical memory.
I'm taking that to mean better performance when streaming large amounts of data such as samples.


----------



## novaburst (Apr 6, 2017)

gregh said:


> you get sent a download link. It might not be 64bit but I would have thought that is not important for Kontakt or samples in general.



I think that would work in Vienna ensemble pro the 32bit or a bridge else where or am i just not with it .


----------



## gregh (Apr 6, 2017)

how many libraries do you have with 64bit samples - or even 32bit? I doubt any of them were sampled at 64bit (or even 32bit) so if they are delivered in that way it is just a format conversion that pads the data with zeros. 96kHz/24bit is the highest resolution I have seen in practice.

When people are talking 32 and 64 bit they are talking about the processing bit depth, not necessarily the bit depth of the data itself.


----------



## EuropaWill (Apr 6, 2017)

I think we are talking about three distinct things here. The software being 32bit or 64 bit, like the computer's OS running at the native bit depth of the CPU (hopefully 64bit at this point), the computer's software which ideally is the same bit depth as the CPU and OS (Sonar, EW's play, or Kontakt, etc...) sampling depth which like Greg said is either 16 or 24 bit, and DSP processing which is i think goes back to the first category which is software - 32 or 64 bit.


----------



## Alohabob (Apr 8, 2017)

Any reviews or thoughts from those who took advantage of this deal? I'm planning on getting the complete library when I get back in town. Maybe the extra brass too.


----------



## EuropaWill (Apr 15, 2017)

Does anyone know how many dynamic layers to the longs/legatos? How many dynamic layers to the shorts? # of Round robins?


----------



## Alohabob (Apr 16, 2017)

EuropaWill said:


> Does anyone know how many dynamic layers to the longs/legatos? How many dynamic layers to the shorts? # of Round robins?


I'm not sure exactly what you're asking but I do have it and I'd be happy to show screen shots if you can be a little more specific.

I do know that under round robin I have the following options in Trumpet: off, on repetition, on repetition (rnd), always, always (rnd), always (indiv.), instrument 1, instrument 2 and ensemble. Ensemble allows you to make it sound like you have 2-5 different players and you can change the delay, attach, pitch, color, etc to make it sound like more than one.

Not sure if that's what you were asking about.


----------



## EuropaWill (Apr 16, 2017)

A dynamic layer in sampling is the dynamic (pp, p, mf, f, ff) that the instrumentalist played while being recorded. An instrument's timbre changes dramatically when played softly vs intensely, and in a VST its those dynamic layers that allow for the timbre of the instrument to change depending on the velocity the key is played. Its not only the volume that changes. The more dynamic layers means the more control and realistic colors that would be available making the instrument sound authentic during very soft to very hard passages. For example, some piano VST's have over 31 dynamic layers sampled, each called up at varying velocities played by the user. I'm looking for at least 4 layers (p, mf, f, ff) ideally. Anything over that seems to be gravy in Solo strings VST's for some reason. 

The ensemble feature is a definite plus and very useful but has nothing to do with the realtime timbral change based on the dynamics played.


----------



## Alohabob (Apr 17, 2017)

The only info I can find is "fully chromatically sampled and multilayer; seamless dynamics and timbre by xfades:
continuous sound from ppp to fff". The author did get back to me quickly most every time I sent him an email from the site so I'd try that if you haven't.


----------



## Mundano (Apr 18, 2017)

Look at pdf manual. I think is all described there...


----------



## novaburst (Apr 18, 2017)

Player version does not hold that much of a discount, but still some decent pricing plus 64bit


----------

